# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Many types of Korea's Aimbot

## TeamAZ

Hello. I'm Koreans who like to watch this overwatch thread.

I think you are interested about Korea Aimbot.

I have a lot of Aimbots, And I used many bots.

Finally, I have a crack. If you want ohasys crack, I will share all.

And to be honest, I don't think souce of ohasys Aimbot is good. Optimize is Bad.

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## xodyddlrkwhr

give me file o_o

----------


## macpolo

> Hello. I'm Koreans who like to watch this overwatch thread.
> 
> I think you are interested about Korea Aimbot.
> 
> I have a lot of Aimbots, And I used many bots.
> 
> Finally, I have a crack. If you want ohasys crack, I will share all.
> 
> And to be honest, I don't think souce of ohasys Aimbot is good. Optimize is Bad.


Don't feel this troll, he will not give you anything free. More of this he not cracked it yet. Liar as f**k

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## j4ehoon

i sent pm thx

----------


## macpolo

Edited.

Seriously if you think he will give you something, this is the most hillarious part. ahah

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## macpolo

> Who knows really? I need the oahsys source to modify it so that it works like the unreleased one. Fairly easy to do


i only prefer tell you, then you don't waste your time. This kid created a lot of profiles and hacked some accounts here, with a lot of promises "i will give oah free" etc... . The truth is he cracked nothing. Nobody's never seen one part of "something"

Guys stop to believe in this....

After if you want lose time gor for it, and just wait it.... you will wait a long time.

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## macpolo

ok let's see where will end this topic in one week.

I already know but you want the last word.

----------


## alex3057

> ok let's see where will end this topic in one week.
> 
> I already know but you want the last word.


Challenge accepted :-)

----------


## TeamAZ

Download :

ohasys_0807.zip 다운로드 | 임시공유소 

Project1.zip 다운로드 | 임시공유소

러브모리

----------


## TeamAZ

uploaded ㅜㅗㅑ

----------


## phansawat

Packed with trojans reported

----------


## Vulteer

WARNING! Seems to be a virus!!

----------


## Ariasu

> uploaded ㅜㅗㅑ



Is there a way to do it in english? i cant write 러브모리 it gives error and the programm is in korean :/ i cant open it

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## acedrain

Going to try it in a new vm now :]

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## acedrain

Mhm cant get that to work. Always getting a error from the Project1.exe when i press the button :/ 


Edit: i also tried to type "temp.exe" still the same message

----------


## biometrico

> Is there a way to do it in english? i cant write 러브모리 it gives error and the programm is in korean :/ i cant open it


Same here i got error like ????????? and another one in exe bot.
러브모리 translated to english is "Love Memory"

Try it

----------


## TeamAZ

> 1.zip has a 5kb exe
> 807 cant be downloaded due to virus alert. 17mb?


I found this files in Korea web site.

Resolution1280x720 files are virus in file.

I used 1980 win8-10 file. It is safe.

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## Vulteer

WARNING! Seems to be a virus!!

----------


## j4ehoon

크랙된거임? ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## j4ehoon

크랙은고ㅗ사하고 그냥 바이러스덩어리네 시2발련

----------


## TeamAZ

> 크랙은고ㅗ사하고 그냥 바이러스덩어리네 시2발련


미안. 나도 이거 구한거라 ;;

위에 다른 사람이 올린거 있는데 다운받아봐

----------


## Vulteer

WARNING! Seems to be a virus!!

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## Vulteer

WARNING! Seems to be a virus!!

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## biometrico

only need rewrite the crack in english.
Anyone can do this?

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## acedrain

> Sent you a PM with the latest one (oah english)


uhh why dont upload it to the public so more people can play around with it

----------


## biometrico

> uhh why dont upload it to the public so more people can play around with it


Because is very difficult to decrypt it and nosense if u cant use  :Big Grin:

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## alkirbi

guys maybe this is fake and he its a ****ing hacker just be a ware

----------


## phansawat

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## acedrain

rip seems that people cant talk about it here xD

----------


## phansawat

> rip seems that people cant talk about it here xD


Because
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/a...9fc6/analysis/

dont touch any files, wait for mods to remove it
scan your PC NOW

----------


## magicneo

hey guys,

i switch to Korean lang but its still not working.
when i start writing in korean i get some "???" again but all my windows is in Korean

----------


## acedrain

> Because
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/a...9fc6/analysis/
> 
> dont touch any files, wait for mods to remove it
> scan your PC NOW


lel first you say its safe and now its not  :Big Grin:

----------


## phansawat

> lel first you say its safe and now its not


better safe than sorry after reading the russians cheat thread with the hidden file downloader, im only looking for source code

----------


## oahhack

someone update the crack?

----------


## callup75

파일이 만료됐다고 안받아지는데 다시 올려줄 수 있어? 고마워

----------


## hummelbums2

I´ll just join phansawat
¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - Nothing here!

----------


## kyhqwe123

파일이 만료되었다고 뜨는데 다시 올려줄 수 있어?

----------


## wonjun

PLZ.. fild delected

----------


## amwhoam

give me the files and i can rewrite it in english

----------


## DvASystems

Please read section rules. Guy was spreading malware files and leaked cheats.
This is not allowed here and never has been.

----------

